# Samba 3.4 as Domain Controller/PDC using tdbsam passdb backend on freeBSD 8



## hiatek (May 18, 2010)

Hi Guys,
I'm attempting to setup a Samba domain controller/pdc using tdbsam passdb backend. Its for a really small workgroup that I would like to centralise a bit more.

I am following along http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/network-samba.html
and http://www.samba.org/samba/docs/man/Samba-HOWTO-Collection/FastStart.html#fast-engoffice-shares.

I'm coming unstuck with samba.org's documentation (Example: Engineering Office) when it comes to creating groups and locations for files in the /usr/local/etc/smb.conf


I have attempted the following:

Create FreeBSD system group named ntadmins
[CMD=""]pw groupadd ntadmins[/CMD]

Add a FreeBSD system user to the group ntadmins
[CMD=""]pw groupmod ntadmins -m michael[/CMD]

Assign FreeBSD system groups to NT groups
[CMD=""]net groupmap add ntgroup="Domain Admins" unixgroup=ntadmins rid=512 type=d[/CMD]
[CMD=""]net groupmap add ntgroup="Domain Users" unixgroup=users rid=513 type=d[/CMD]
[CMD=""]net groupmap add ntgroup="Domain Guests" unixgroup=nobody rid=514 type=d[/CMD]
(If following the samba.org document I omit the "type=d" to "type=" I receive "unknown group type", my guess is this is a typo. 
The second "net groupmap..." fails because I don't have a freeBSD system group of "users". Do I need to create this group and then add all accounts that require samba access?)

The samba.org tutorial then states to create folder structures to support NETLOGON share and Profiles, I'm not too sure if I should follow its advice here though or if the folders should be placed in directories specific to freeBSD?


Thanks in advance.

Regards,
Michael.


----------



## JimW (May 19, 2010)

Maybe this link can help you out. It's a bit old, but it has some info about user group  mapping.

http://www.mrp3.com/windows-to-unix-samba.html


----------



## hiatek (May 19, 2010)

Thanks Jim,
I've read through the first couple paragraphs and it looks like its going to solve one of my problems (possibly more) regarding adding users.

Last night I was able to get it to a point that I could provide a user and password and see my profile directory/folder.
To do that I had to create some folders that didn't exist and pretty much guess where to point them (they are far different than the examples given by samba), using:
[CMD=""]smbd -b[/CMD]
I made a guesstimation after browsing the folders mentioned.

Hopefully after reading this documentation I can get to a point where I can add machines to the domain.

EDIT: I'm up to the mapgroup.sh section and having issues when it comes to modifying ntgroups.
Also I've noticed all the paths reference samba whereas on my system they are samba34.
e.g. /usr/local/lib/samba/netlogon is /usr/local/lib/samba34/netlogon

Does anyone have a worked example that is current for samba3.4 and FreeBSD 8?


Regards,
Michael.


----------

